# ibs and sex



## tiredofthebloat (Jan 31, 2008)

Any suggestions on how to enjoy sex with chronic contispation, severe bloat and pain almost every day? This condition has really affected my life.


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

That's a tough one ...I completely understand how you feel. Sometimes though sex actually helps with the C/gas for me. I guess it gets things moving a little more in there ... or maybe getting my mind off it helps ... probably a combination of both.Of course though there are lots of times that there is no way it is even happening - sometimes I feel so awful the last thing I want is somebody touching me







So basically I have no suggestions, but hope you find comfort in knowing that there are others that are in the same situation at times.Jodie


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Have you tried doing it at different times of the day? Even though C isn't my problem if I'm going to feel bloated or gassy it's usually at night after dinner. So, I find sex in the morning or afternoon is best.


----------



## tiredofthebloat (Jan 31, 2008)

I am glad that I am not the only one.Yes I have tried different times of the day and that helps.It just stinks having bloat, pain and stomach distention a majority of the time.


----------



## use2bcute (Feb 26, 2008)

I, to… totally understand. I just feel so unattractive with my tummy looking like I’m 9 months along. It really is so frustrating. I seem to hurt afterwards, cramping in my lower back, anyone experience this also?


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Years ago, when I had an semi-active sex life, I found sexual activity extremely uncomfortable. I always seemed to feel as if I would mess the bed during sex. So, I didn't look forward to it, at all. I just hoped that my then-husband would just leave me alone. Now, my much older husband isn't able to and so we don't. To tell you the truth, I don't miss it. I much prefer a backrub. I hope that you "young" ones are able to work out a solution. It is too late for me, but as I said, I don't miss it.


----------



## tiredofthebloat (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't have cramping or low back pain.Being so bloated and in pain makes sexual intercourse painful. There have been many a day/night that there was not it was going to happen.Not to mention as use2becute I can look anywhere from 5-9 months pregnant.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have IBS-D, but I totally understand. When I'm bloated and sore, I don't even want to be touched!Maybe you need a little foreplay? For me, I enjoy a bit of a back rub or something similar before getting to it. Makes you more comfortable. Mind over matter is how I think about this subject. I agree that doing it takes your mind off everything else.


----------



## pattygk (May 27, 2009)

Wow I thought I was the only one!







I have IBSd and it just sucks thinking about sex. I feel so bad for my ever so patient husband of 34 years, but I am so uncomfortable and it hurts. Not to mention I am 52 and in mentapause, have rectal prolapse, and yes a bad lower back, a old broken wrist and a bad shoulder.MMmmmmmmm. The time of the day could do some help, but morning for me is real bad with the IBS, then afternoon tappers off a little and then evening well, the circle begins again on the bloating ect. So I will be watching for any help on this subject too. I would just forget about sex but my husband, he still needs it, so any suggestions would help me too. Good Luck and Thanks, Patty


----------

